# Need some tips about ollies.



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have been lurking the forums since December. This is my first season snowboarding and I have been to the local ski resort about ten times. I think I have my carving down, for the most part. I am able to shred down the mountain fairly well without falling on my arse. I am itching to catch some air, but could never get the ollie down. I have watched many videos, read many article instructions, but... I could never get it down. I can jump with both legs, but that is no ollie. Please help this newb out so that I can enjoy the sport much more.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

If I may resurrect an old thread...

This is (as usual) a great write-up by Snowolf. I've got one miscellaneous question: When I try ollies from standing still on flat ground, I land a few inches to the rear of where I take off. Conversely, I can move forward a bit by nollie'ing. Is that normal, or indicative of bad form?

I'm definitely not satisfied with the height my ollies so far --- I'm thinking it is because I tend either get the weight shifting right, or make a good push, but not both at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Moving back in a still ollie is normal, since when you throw your weight to pop you will naturally slide a little, this shouldn't happen while you're doing them moving however.

As for height, just keep ollieing over things, you're more inclined to get high if you need to get over something, just make it something that can fall or tip without you killing yourself.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks guys. Can't wait 'til next season to dial it in!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Its certainly possible to do an ollie on any board, but it will be easier on some boards. What are you riding?


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got an Atomic Exeter, I think '05 or '06. I assume 155cm because that's the shortest size on Atomic's website and I only weigh 130lbs. (Board was a gift from the pops.) It's wide, twin shape, directional flex and some set-back.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> At 130, it is a bit long for you, but I am assuming you have some more growing to do so it will be great with another 20 pounds!


Hah, actually I'm 23 and don't really expect to put on weight soon -- just a skinny dude 

I'm able to make pretty quick turns on it anyway, and even "hook" the nose a bit if I get too aggressive or forward-leaned on toeside, so I think the flex is good for me.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> bet that thing works killer for you in the pow!


Oh yeah. We don't see a lot of powder on the ice coast, so when it does dump, *nobody* else has the gear for it. It's a blast to ride by all the other skiers and riders who are "stuck in the mud" :laugh:


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Another thing to remember when learning them is not to look down at your feet, if you do then your back will break over and your weight will be too far over the toe edge of the board, making it that much more difficult to achieve.


----------

